# Should I buy PS3 or PS4



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2016)

For long time intended to buy either PS3 or any other gaming console to go with my Samsung Smart TV 46". Had to delay it for reasons such as having to invest again in Game disks etc. But now intend to go for one.
It will be mainly for me, wife and our 5 year old kid. 
There seems to be considerable difference between the price of PS3 and PS4. Considering the limited games we may eventually play wouldn't PS3 be a better bet or will it phase out very soon which may make it obsolete.

Kindly advise.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2016)

Xbox 360 is already out of production, the PS3 might follow.

If price is not a huge concern then getting the PS4 makes more sense since it will have a longer life with more games due to come out in the future. If you want something that the family can enjoy on a budget with a larger game library at this time, then PS3 is the way to go.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Xbox 360 is already out of production, the PS3 might follow.
> 
> If price is not a huge concern then getting the PS4 makes more sense since it will have a longer life with more games due to come out in the future. If you want something that the family can enjoy on a budget with a larger game library at this time, then PS3 is the way to go.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Yes Desmond the price difference is almost double I believe. Was just wondering if it would make sense to stick to PS3 to satisfy the game  hunger.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2016)

get a second hand ps3, preferably still with warranty

if ur a casula gamer, and are only buying for family entertainment, buy the move set, and the move games.. you will love them..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> get a second hand ps3, preferably still with warranty
> 
> if ur a casula gamer, and are only buying for family entertainment,* buy the move set, and the move games.. you will love them..*


What's this?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> What's this?


[satire]
Its a device which is used to break the tv screen when playing games  
[/satire]

PlayStation Move - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## dan4u (Apr 22, 2016)

If you're a casual gamer I would suggest getting a PS3, it has an amazing game library and couple it with the playstation move you can have a lot of fun with your family, the games are cheaper and it works as a bluray player, along with a number of apps (netflix, youtube etc). Buy the 12gb one and add a 500 or 1 TB hardisk to it, don't forget the hdd caddy if you choose this route. The ps3 won't be obsolete anytime soon, at least not in India.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> What's this?





RCuber said:


> [satire]
> Its a device which is used to break the tv screen when playing games
> [/satire]
> 
> PlayStation Move - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi





dan4u said:


> If you're a casual gamer I would suggest getting a PS3, it has an amazing game library and couple it with the playstation move you can have a lot of fun with your family, the games are cheaper and it works as a bluray player, along with a number of apps (netflix, youtube etc).



Actually after we saw a demo of this we started getting attracted to the PS3 thing.
Heard it's not available  yet for PS4.
Yesterday checked out the PS3 in Reliance Digital he quoted 17k for it without any games.
He is trying to hard sell PS3 over PS4.

I guess the unanimous suggestion here in the forum is to get a PS3 over PS4.

- - - Updated - - -



dan4u said:


> Buy the 12gb one and add a 500 or 1 TB hardisk to it, don't forget the hdd caddy if you choose this route. The ps3 won't be obsolete anytime soon, at least not in India.


The guy at the store was telling it may not support external HDD. However one more rep said it may support.

Can someone list major differences between PS3 & PS4.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 26, 2016)

Guys any suggestions/views?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions/views?



Of course PS4...
The current PS4 library is of course not as  big as the PS3's library, but there are still a lot of great PS4  exclusives out now and even more coming soon. And there are a ton of  multi-platform games like COD, Madden etc. Also don't forget about PS4's  growing list of digital only games. Their digital library is getting  bigger and bigger every month. Currently their digital library is WAY  bigger than Xbox One's for example.


You will get used to gaming in  native 1080p on your PS4, and when you go to play a PS3 game that is only  720p and up-scaled to 1080p, you can definitely notice the difference. But  it's not just the resolution that's better, it's also the graphics itself  and the frame rates. 60 FPS is always better than 30 FPS.
One of my biggest reasons for  liking the PS4 over the PS3 is that the PS4 controller is literally  light years better than the PS3 controller.

Finally, here's a list of games that are released for the PlayStation 4.
All Playstation 4 Video Game Releases

For all the above reasons I strongly recommend you get a PS4.

Upcoming PS4 Games 2016 – Top games coming to PS4 in 201


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 26, 2016)

Well most of the top PS3 games are remastered for PS4. That's a point to consider.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Of course PS4...
> The current PS4 library is of course not as  big as the PS3's library, but there are still a lot of great PS4  exclusives out now and even more coming soon. And there are a ton of  multi-platform games like COD, Madden etc. Also don't forget about PS4's  growing list of digital only games. Their digital library is getting  bigger and bigger every month. Currently their digital library is WAY  bigger than Xbox One's for example.
> 
> 
> ...



What about the motion gaming thing?

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> Well most of the top PS3 games are remastered for PS4. That's a point to consider.



Can you enlighten me on this?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 27, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Can you enlighten me on this?



Most of the top PS3 games are ported to PS4 with better resolution and graphics. So you won't be missing the games that were on PS3. 
Like:
The Last of Us Remastered
Journey
Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection
Grand Theft Auto V
Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition
DmC: Devil May Cry Definitive Edition
Gravity Rush Remastered
God of War III Remastered
Dishonored: Definitive Edition
Heavy Rain


----------



## dan4u (Apr 28, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> The guy at the store was telling it may not support external HDD. However one more rep said it may support.
> 
> Can someone list major differences between PS3 & PS4.




That guys doesn't know what he's talking about, adding a HDD to a super slim ps3 is as easy as adding a microsd card to your phone, watch this tutorial . You can get this HDD  or this one and this hdd caddy .

 All of that will come upto 20k including the ps3. You can get a second hand Playstation move kit (motion controller thing) for around 2k.

Here's an article that compares the PS3 vs PS4.

Also, there are hardly any games for the Playstation move on the PS4, while the ps3 has plenty of games for it. Bottom line is, if you're a casual gamer and never owned a PS3, it would be a better choice, and your kid will love the PS move (be careful to not smash your tv screen with the move :smile_NF: )


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2016)

^^ Thanks bro for the detailed reply.
The other rep from the store argued with the first rep about the HDD support.
I have couple of Internal HDD's which I plan to sell. Should I keep them handy for this.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 28, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I have couple of Internal HDD's which I plan to sell. Should I keep them handy for this.



If they aren't too old, sure why not...


----------



## deadnoun (May 7, 2016)

Don't get outdated, Please go for PS4.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (May 19, 2016)

Ps3 move is a gimmick. Do not go for ps3, its an obsolete product. Get ps4 eyes closed.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, don't you think most new games are just PS3 remasters? You're seeing this as an advantage...
But, is it worth the extra cash to invest in a PS4 when the games are the same with exception of better graphics and framerate (if so)?

And, do all games run at 1080p60 on PS4? I've heard that all games don't run at this display standard...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 13, 2016)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, don't you think most new games are just PS3 remasters? You're seeing this as an advantage...
> But, is it worth the extra cash to invest in a PS4 when the games are the same with exception of better graphics and framerate (if so)?
> 
> And, do all games run at 1080p60 on PS4? I've heard that all games don't run at this display standard...



not factoring in the OP in this, but just for this query - not most of them are remastered ones. there're many new games as well. and trading in the old-new games (used) is also not a great financial setback. i also play on X360 alongwith on PS4, and it really feels kind of lame atleast visually. with PS4 one would really appreciate the difference. plus, personally, PSN plus (although the monthly free games earlier were better, but there're still many good free games to have)!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2016)

@OP : Did u buy PS4 ?

you can create a poll for your doubt


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 19, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> not factoring in the OP in this, but just for this query - not most of them are remastered ones. there're many new games as well. and trading in the old-new games (used) is also not a great financial setback. i also play on X360 alongwith on PS4, and it really feels kind of lame atleast visually. with PS4 one would really appreciate the difference. plus, personally, PSN plus (although the monthly free games earlier were better, but there're still many good free games to have)!


I see... Thanks for the opinion from personal experience. Will help a lot.
I think Xbox360 is a gen older, PS4 seems more comparable to the Xbox One, isn't it?

I'm thinking in the direction of the new PS4 Neo (also referred to as PS 4.5).. There's still a huge time left, for its launch so a huge time for saving money for it too! Only have a HD TV now, but can consider a 4K TV for the future.
From what I know, the internals will have almost the same architecture, just that much stronger for the 4K support. So, most of the games will run commonly on both PS4's.


PS: I'm considering it for long term video game business purpose.
At 30, I'm not really into games a lot, although I might enjoy some serious gaming myself too, agreed.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 19, 2016)

Samarth 619 said:


> I see... Thanks for the opinion from personal experience. Will help a lot.
> I think Xbox360 is a gen older, PS4 seems more comparable to the Xbox One, isn't it?
> 
> I'm thinking in the direction of the new PS4 Neo (also referred to as PS 4.5).. There's still a huge time left, for its launch so a huge time for saving money for it too! Only have a HD TV now, but can consider a 4K TV for the future.
> ...



4k is just for video, Games will still be the same 1080p 60
also current gen 4k runs at 30 fps only.

xbone s is now rated for 4k but again that is only for video.


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

PS4. Of course.


----------

